# Hedgie Haikus



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope this is okay to post...

I love haikus, they're so simple but can be so entertaining and beautiful, and in the past I wrote a string of silly hedgehog ones and posted some of them to tumblr accompanied by quick little doodles. I figured that such a hedgie-loving board might also be a good place to get them out of my system too! I would love to hear others' ideas for hedgie haiku topics, and if you want to make one up and post it, that would be fun too!

I'll post my newest one first, since I'll have to go digging through my archives to find the others.

So, it's time for a hedgie haiku:

*FOOD FAIRY
I eat all my food
But by magic while I sleep
My bowl fills again.*


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Sitting on the shirt
Always a wonderful place
For me to poop on


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Laying in the dark
Warm, cozy blanket on me
Please do not disturb


----------



## Hawthorne2145 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mealworms are a treat
So good, so tasty to eat
Thank you for yummies


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Yay! This is fun! I found the first one I made, two years ago:

FOOT BATH
Wetness one inch high
Warm and swallowing my feet
...I'm going to die!


----------



## Hammy (May 3, 2015)

Sleeping on your side
I slide down and flip over
... It is your fault, though


----------



## Hawthorne2145 (Oct 24, 2015)

Napping is so great
In my hut, under some fleece
Warm, soft, and cozy

This is a great thread!:grin: I love it so much


----------



## Hawthorne2145 (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh! Got another one

Brown spines and white fur
Curled up tightly in a ball
Self-defending mode


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I hiss, huff and puff
I am so very scary
You should go away


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

This thread is fantastic.

Based on last night's tshirt bonding experience:

Let me out of here
I do not want to hang out
With my own fresh poop


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

TO MY HUMAN CAPTOR
You like Raisinets;
There's some in my litter box
I made them for you. <3


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Are you making all of these drawings? They're adorable.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah, I made them, and I'm still trying to find a comfortable doodle-y style for drawing hedgehogs! Their bodies are so weird and blobby to me haha!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Edit: I don't remeber why I never colored that last picture so I added color just now and I think it is 100% improved lol!!


----------

